# Printing underneath the bill of a hat



## tsilvetti (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey all , looking for some advice on how I would go about screen printing underneath the bill of a hat? Thanks in advance!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Turn it over. Make a jig to hold it down. That's probably the best you can do. 

People usually don't screen print under the hat, except the younger crowds.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

I have done vinyl heat transfer under the bill


----------



## brandedclothing (Feb 17, 2010)

You could always print plastisol transfers and press them on.


----------



## DigitalSuicide (Aug 28, 2006)

Also about to do this on a run of hats, keep me filled in on your findings


----------



## brandedclothing (Feb 17, 2010)

I actually want to know how difficult this will be. I'll try it in the next couple days and let you know.


----------



## brandedclothing (Feb 17, 2010)

Worked out pretty well. The brim around the edge of the bill kind of plays havoc with you when you're pressing. I ruined a few hats but at least proved the proof of concept to myself.


----------



## DigitalSuicide (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice , did you just lay it up there and go like hell haha.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Love to see a pic of the hat on your press. Good job.


----------



## brandedclothing (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't have a picture of the hat on the press. but I did finish these hats the other day so I thought Id'e post up a picture of that.

The only thing I noticed was the cardboard of the bill gets a little.....wavy because of all the heat. I think you could flip them over and repress to flatten them back out though.


----------



## yellowebo (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey there, new member here. Old thread but as the saying goes, search before starting a new thread.
Have any of you guys that have printed the unside of the bill run into any problems later on down the road of customers saying the printing wore off or the fact that most people(like me) curve the bill of their hat and having the printing come loose?


----------

